
MSFT engineer starts Juneteenth Conf: build community for Black people in tech - aspenmayer
https://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-engineer-michael-brown-organizes-juneteenthconf-black-tech-2020-6
======
aspenmayer
July 19-20

First panel starts Friday, June 19, 04:00pm - 05:00pm (UTC)

[about 2.5 hours from this comment’s posting]

[https://juneteenthconf.com](https://juneteenthconf.com)

On HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23572581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23572581)

> Michael Brown, senior software development engineer at Microsoft, organized
> JuneteenthConf, a virtual tech conference to build community among Black
> people in tech that will take place Friday and Saturday.

> During this conference, attendees can listen to talks from 31 Black
> developers and designers and attend a town hall to discuss ongoing current
> events.

Original title was too long. It was:

A Microsoft engineer is organizing a conference in honor of Juneteenth to
build community among Black people in tech

